# Solved: Map Network Drive With User & Pass



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,


I am trying to map a network drive with a username and password. I have a folder on my desktop I share for everyone to have read & change permissions. I go to another computer to map it but every time I am prompted for a username and password.

I don't know why and that I would love to get fixed. 
If anyone knows how to make another computer on same workgroup have access to a share on my desktop without username and password, I would love to hear it. I have Windows 7 and other computer is XP.

So, how do I make a batch file using net use to map the share folder as a network drive with a username and password?

Thank you very much,
Synt4x


----------



## ThePrutser (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you read this already? It explains a lot about net use and such: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb490717.aspx


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

I have read a lot of things to try and figure it out. I figured it out


```
net use Q: [URL="file://\\192.168.1.2\$hare"]\\192.168.1.2\$hare[/URL] /USER:Computer1\Test Password1
 
Q = Network drive
[URL="file://\\192.168.1.2\$hare"]\\192.168.1.2\$hare[/URL] = Share on computer trying to access
/USER = The switch for your user account (Computer Name\Username)
Then just enter a space and put the password for the desired username.
```
I appreciate everyone trying to help!


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi there!

Are you sharing from the Windows 7 computer? If so, you may need to change the share and security permissions to allow "Everyone" access to the folder.

Right click on the shared folder, then click Properties. Click on the Sharing tab, then the Share button and make sure Everyone has Read/Write access (or whatever access you need). If you have "Advanced Sharing" underneath that, click on it, then click on the "Permissions" button to make sure Everyone is listed there as well. Finally, click on the "Security" tab and add Everyone to that list as well. That should hopefully remove the password requirement on your login script.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, I know how to do all of that. I just wanted to see how to use a username and password in the .bat file I created. I got it to work (explained above) and now am going to consider this topic solved. 

But thank you for trying to help.


----------

